# Triple point runs...



## Jim G. (Mar 21, 2011)

The depot is 7 blks. from home with free parking. The destination is 3o miles away. The train leaves at 9am and a return train is back at noon. With the triple point program for 2 weeks it would be possible to get 8400 points for $71.50. Any ideas, good or bad. TIA


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2011)

You're paying .85 cents per point at that rate, which is an excellent "price" I use the yardstick of "can I redeem them for more than I paid for them?" - I just redeemed 70,000 points for a round trip on the Auto Train that would have cost around $2,600 giving me a redemption rate of 3.8 cents per point. On more expensive trips, it's possible to get redemption rates of 7-9 cents per point.

It would also give you 2800 rail points, which would get you over halfway to Select status, which is another bonus.

I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## transit54 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd definitely do it, also. The best deal I can get is 2.55/cents per point, which is still less than buying them outright.


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 21, 2011)

Look at this way, if you were buy 10, 000 points from AGR it would cost 275.dollars. I'd go for it


----------



## Grandpa D (Mar 21, 2011)

And getting points for riding is a lot more fun than buying points. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2011)

I also would say "go for it"! If you can redeem for more than it cost you to get them, it is certainly worth it!

I have a trip this fall, with one segment that give me a value of over 13 cents/point!




I would spend $.0085/point to get that!


----------



## bwitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Do the double points only apply to new reservations, or will they apply it to an existing reservation? Just wondering as I have a trip on the Empire Builder already planned at the end of april.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 22, 2011)

A good way to get free points is to patronize participating retailers, some of which give three points per dollar spent. Then put it all on your AGR credit card and see them add up. I am not sure that buying points provides the best buy unless you are traveling on a train that is regularly sold out like the CZ or Cardinal.


----------



## Cristian (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there a minimum purchase price for this promo? Cause if not, then I could do a couple of VNC-LAX-VNC a day for a couple of weeks lol


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2011)

bwitt said:


> Do the double points only apply to new reservations, or will they apply it to an existing reservation? Just wondering as I have a trip on the Empire Builder already planned at the end of april.


I don't see anything in the T&C's that specify reservation dates (and as I mentioned in another thread, even when they did it didn't seem to matter).



dlagrua said:


> I am not sure that buying points provides the best buy unless you are traveling on a train that is regularly sold out like the CZ or Cardinal.


That doesn't have anything to do with it. Look at my post above, it all comes down to to what the redemption rate is.
Looking at some examples, taking the Silver Service from WAS-MIA at low bucket yields a redemption rate of 3.75 cents per point (before you factor in the 5% redemption rebate you get if you have the AGR card).

Redemption of purchased points on the NEC generally make sense unless you can get a fare in the lowest bucket as well.



Cristian said:


> Is there a minimum purchase price for this promo? Cause if not, then I could do a couple of VNC-LAX-VNC a day for a couple of weeks lol


I didn't see one.


----------

